# Question for M3 Owners



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Ok...I got some rock and stone marks on my front bumper, right below the fog lights...I have a Carbon Black M3.....

1. Repaint the whole front bumper - 500 to 600 bucks

2. Add the CSL carbon fiber black splitters 600 bucks

What would you do?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

3. Live with them


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

atyclb said:


> 3. Live with them


cant do that....its like having a broken faucet in the house...cant do that....its gotta be perfect.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Riuster said:


> cant do that....its like having a broken faucet in the house...cant do that....its gotta be perfect.


well then you're going to have to respray your bumper every 3 months or so


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Have the bumper repainted and have clear-bra installed.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Have the bumper repainted and have clear-bra installed.


:stupid:

I am planning to do the same to my mtech front and add splitter too :eeps:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Have the bumper repainted and have clear-bra installed.


Repaint = 500 to 600 bucks

Clear Bra = How much is this installed, like 1K

so clear bra, with new paint = 1600 bucks or

CSL splitter to cover up the marks = 600 bucks, and actually it looks pretty damn good...with black on carbon black

your idea really isnt cost effective....but thanks...for the suggesttion, I just dont like that condom on my face...

and about the paint every 3 months....comon....im not talking about small little stone marks...i mean..lots of small little stone marks...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Riuster said:


> CSL splitter to cover up the marks = 600 bucks, and actually it looks pretty damn good...with black on carbon black
> 
> your idea really isnt cost effective....but thanks...for the suggesttion, I just dont like that condom on my face...
> 
> and about the paint every 3 months....comon....im not talking about small little stone marks...i mean..lots of small little stone marks...


the splitters won't cover up all the other chips you're going to get all over your hood and bumper in the next year.

you're the one that said it needed to be perfect


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> :stupid:
> 
> I am planning to do the same to my mtech front and add splitter too :eeps:


so you are going to add the CSL type carbon fiber splitters? are you going to order it from uminitza?

please post pics...how is the Mtech bumper, doesnt that have the large front grill?


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

atyclb said:


> the splitters won't cover up all the other chips you're going to get all over your hood and bumper in the next year.
> 
> you're the one that said it needed to be perfect


ok..not PERFECT PERFECT....there are always small stone marks here and there, can help that....but the front..has slightly MORE accumulated below the fog lights....

I could paint the whole thing...or just add the CSL splitters..the question is.....would I be over doing it....with splitters....its already got iforged wheels, a hamann spoiler, acs interior parts....i dont want to be like an over kill....

since its black....and the splitters are black carbon..it shouldnt be sooooo bad? thats my concern.....


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Riuster said:


> so you are going to add the CSL type carbon fiber splitters? are you going to order it from uminitza?
> 
> please post pics...how is the Mtech bumper, doesnt that have the large front grill?


I have the ZHP package and yes the grill is large  I was looking at regular splitters (potential group buy on here)...










My front from year ago....


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think you can do the clear bra for in the $500-$800 range if you negotiate a bit. Make you get it on the front bumper, hood, lights, and the backs of your sideview mirrors. I think that's a pretty standard config.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> I have the ZHP package and yes the grill is large  I was looking at regular splitters (potential group buy on here)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a m3 front bumper....the only splitters that can fit perfectly are these

http://www.umnitza.com/product_info.php?products_id=96


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Too late now. If you repaint and apply clear bra, you can't remove the bra without repainting. The film will come off of factory paint, but may lift repaints.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Too late now. If you repaint and apply clear bra, you can't remove the bra without repainting. The film will come off of factory paint, but may lift repaints.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

take a look at this Dr. Phil


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

I've had the plastic film applied since new (16,000 miles ago). It protects the paint from 0 to 60 MPH. Beyond that rocks either blast through it or hit an unprotected part of the hood or fender. So you can either potter around town stylin' and keep things nearly "perfect" or forget about it and ripty zip through the countryside and get a repaint before the big concurs.  Adding flippers and splitters only means more things to get fixed.


----------



## /\/\ (Oct 23, 2003)

Riuster said:


> take a look at this Dr. Phil


What wheels are those ??? :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

m3jlk said:


> I've had the plastic film applied since new (16,000 miles ago). It protects the paint from 0 to 60 MPH. Beyond that rocks either blast through it or hit an unprotected part of the hood or fender. So you can either potter around town stylin' and keep things nearly "perfect" or forget about it and ripty zip through the countryside and get a repaint before the big concurs.  Adding flippers and splitters only means more things to get fixed.


Both our E46 M3 and M Raodster have the film, and are seldom driven belowe 60. The Roadster did get a rock through the film, but one is not bad.

The M3 has survived rocks at WELL over 60 MPH.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Riuster said:


> take a look at this Dr. Phil


 :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------

